# finally my TEGU TATTOO!!!



## tegulevi (Feb 25, 2008)

well we went on a little vacation and i finally went for and got my 1st tattoo done. 3 hours later






damn thats a white arm


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice!! does its tail wrap around your arm?

is that a pic of your tegu or just a random tegu tatoo? its awesome.


----------



## gotherps? (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice. keep that baby out of the sun with all of that detail


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW thats dedication


----------



## nat (Feb 25, 2008)

that my friend is an awesome tattoo


----------



## DZLife (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW, That's GREAT!!! is it henna, or real?


----------



## nat (Feb 25, 2008)

did it take you awhile to find the right artist to do the tat? I have a sea turtle in mind that I want but I just can seem to find the right artist for the job.


----------



## Dragon_girl (Feb 25, 2008)

wow sweet


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 26, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## tegulevi (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah the tail wraps arounds the inside of my elbow (ouch) and its a pic of my blue cammie. i actually didnt have to search for someone the dude was up for the challenge right away. I couldnt be more happy with the outcome




theres the patern he modeled it after, but the shape we used a pic of a juvie so it would stay evenly shaped


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice man. I like the fact you went "bigger" than the norm. Go big or go home in my book. I have my elbow done and that didn't hurt one bit!!! What do you mean ouch??? lol but I guess thats because I got some real hurt pieces up my ribs, under my arm etc. Keepin it real. Check you later.


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 26, 2008)

That is definitely a tattoo of a tegu.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 26, 2008)

Its my belief that our bodies are works of art. I get tattoos on my body as artwork I can carry forever that shows great moments in my life.

Thats a great tattoo. Hopefully it didnt cost you a pretty penny since it was your first tattoo. Usually when Tattoo Artists and Tattooists find out that its your first, they try to jack up the price hoping you'll pay it.

Great picture though, I'll be waiting to see your second and third tattoo now hehehe


----------



## tegulevi (Feb 26, 2008)

hahaha, and that tail is one the underside of my arm. the heroin spot lol.

nah mike i got a good deal. i set a price and said draw it however big you can fit into that price and then we will find a spot to put it. the apprentice did it for me, it was his first lizard tat. 

hmmm what to add next, and how to pay for it lol


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 26, 2008)

thats a nice tegu! he looks like a big boy.


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 26, 2008)

It is a nice tattoo, and big. I'm all for people getting tattoos. However I think it's stupid when someone goes out and gets one they don't fully embrace because they have limited finances. You're right, our bodies are works of art, so a tattoo therefore ought to be an expensive item. It's great that you got a lizard tattoo that is original as opposed to something you pick off of the wall.

-Chris


----------



## tegulevi (Feb 26, 2008)

i could never pick anything off the wall lol.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 26, 2008)

Is that bruising following the sillhouette on the left side of the tattoo (left side of the pic)? Or was it a mistake that was erased?


----------



## hoosier (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice tat and i love the detail. its pretty amazing. how muvh did it cost you? i had a lizard tat done a couple of months ago that i drew. i cant wait to get another. im thinking either tegu or varanid. :twisted:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 26, 2008)

some people are a little too into tegus, lol
VERY nice tattoo


----------



## tegulevi (Feb 26, 2008)

hahaha yeah that is bruising, you cant erase a tattoo.


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 26, 2008)

Great man, seems you love your tegu and that's really cool, just like that tattoo! :-D


----------



## MMRR - jif (Feb 26, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Is that bruising following the sillhouette on the left side of the tattoo (left side of the pic)? Or was it a mistake that was erased?



I think that is probably shading or shadow added to make it dimensional. At least that is what it looks like to me. It doesn't look like bruising.

That is a nice, clean tat. I like it. Congrats!


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 26, 2008)

MMRR - jif said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > Is that bruising following the sillhouette on the left side of the tattoo (left side of the pic)? Or was it a mistake that was erased?
> ...



thats what i thought too but 2 posts above yours he says that it is bruising.


----------



## tegulevi (Feb 26, 2008)

the grey is shade, the yellow is bruise lol


----------



## dorton (Feb 26, 2008)

Wicked tat!!!! Looks great, what kind of seat time?


----------



## tegulevi (Feb 27, 2008)

around 3 hours


----------

